# Toronto Star: Dell DJ vs iPod



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

The Star's article "Gifts for Geeks" has the author stating:



> But Dell's simple user interface makes the iPod seem silly, if not altogether cryptic. Instead of the iPod's oversized, rotating circle, the Dell DJ has a small, clickable scroll wheel (much like the one found on computer mice). The Dell DJ is sleek and stylish but doesn't sacrifice usability for the sake of aesthetics.


Now I haven't used the Dell DJ, but I can't conceive how the rotating circle (which doesn't rotate at all btw) is not user friendly. I'm thinking I can scroll through a list of songs more easily by tracing a few circles than it is to scroll the wheel. 

The only benefit I see is if the Dell's wheel "clicks" through each song, making it easy to select a certain song, which may be tricky with the tough wheel.


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah, the Dell unit looks a lot more user-friendly when you have 200 or more songs to scroll through!

Although (if I read correctly), I do like the idea of a dedicated shuffle/repeat button.



> The Dell DJ .....doesn't sacrifice usability for the sake of aesthetics.












Certainly not.


----------



## Goobernatorial (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a feeling that Dells advertising dollars are speakng instead of an actual Star columnist. The star had an article on gifts for geeks and neglected to mention the iPod in the MP3 Player Blurb, but did manage to mention the Dell DJ. Since the iPod does have the majority of the market you would expect it to at least get a mention.

Besides point me to a geek that would take a Dell DJ over an iPod


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Whoever gets a Dell DJ, _deserves to have one_.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

"Hi, my name is Rachel. I find the iPod controls "cryptic". 










Really, I'm not a complete moron. Those instructions are hard to understand!

I started off my article by saying, "The Dell DJ 20 Digital Jukebox is the MP3 player for music aficionados *who aren't fans of the big Apple*." Hmmm... I don't have an agenda or anything.  

Hey, Rachel was kind enough to leave us her email address!: [email protected].


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Stop the presses! Ok.. we have ourselves a scandal here. Something definitely smells here. In Rachel's current article, she says:

*But Dell's simple user interface makes the iPod seem silly, if not altogether cryptic. Instead of the iPod's oversized, rotating circle, the Dell DJ has a small, clickable scroll wheel (much like the one found on computer mice). * 

But in her holiday article in 2001, she says:

*Like most products from Apple Computer Inc., the iPod is very stylish. It has a heavenly all-white aesthetic with a truly innovative user interface -- spinning the big circular button gives you access to most of the iPods' functions.* 

Something definitely smells here, and I aim to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow, reading that article made me shake my head. I read the article earlier on replacing the iPod batteries, and saw she was intelligent enough to say that there was a replacement program, but the focus of her article said that batteries wear out, and that was it. It had no positive spin whatsoever. Nothing worth complaining about, but definitely a lack luster and wannabe sensational article (just read the opening lines.)

As for the quote qouted by jonmon, uhhh I think this is where the acronym wtf was made for. How is two word descriptions for everything simpler then one word explanations? Good grief.. When the Dell DJ was first compared, it broke every rule for simplicity, especially when compared to the iPod.

I however must give Mrs/Miss (I'm not sure which) Ross credit on making up a story. Its well written if your goal is to further confuse consumers.

ehMax - Is that her real picture? It doesn't look so good.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

im pretty sick of these "columnists" writing articles who know nothing of the product, but choose to recommend one over another simply because they were paid to.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

LOL nice one ehMax

Something didn't feel right while I was reading that article, and you guys seem to agree.

Here's the perfect solution for those who never used, but bash Apple people, courtesy of RStone from iPodLounge. A skin for the iPod to make it appear more "user friendly"


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

The only time I've ever had an issue with the iPod's scroll wheel is when I've tried to use it with gloves on; the touch sensitive wheel doesn't work so good.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

My letter to the Toronto Star (let's see if they print it): 

Dear Editor: 

Rachel Ross’ December 1st yawn entitled “Gifts for Geeks” hit a sour note with me and demonstrates that she’s either out of touch with current portable music trends or she and Michael Dell are a little closer than just friends. 

Ross puts the Dell DJ on a pedestal for its wonderful user interface that “makes the (Apple) iPod seem silly, if not altogether cryptic. Instead of the iPod's oversized, rotating circle, the Dell DJ has a small, clickable scroll wheel (much like the one found on computer mice).” 

While the Dell DJ is certainly a nice little piece of technology, it certainly does not rival the iPod in the ease-of-use department. The Apple iPod is the industry leader when it comes to portable, digital music and no one does it better...not even Dell. 

In fact, in her December 6, 2001 holiday piece entitled “Have yourself a merry high-tech season,” Ms. Ross said “like most products from Apple Computer Inc., the iPod is very stylish. It has a heavenly all-white aesthetic with a truly innovative user interface -- spinning the big circular button gives you access to most of the iPods' functions.” 

Perhaps Ms. Ross would care to explain how she could label the user interface of the hands-down, king of MP3 players “truly revolutionary” in 2001 and “silly” two years later. 

Come on Rachel, Apple has made several leaps forward on the iPod interface in the last two years and is way ahead of the DJ, so give credit where credit is due! 

Regards,
VertiGoGo


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

I think the key word in Ms. Ross's criticism is the word "cryptic." She is focused on the hardware user interface - touch wheel versus scroll wheel.

The iPod's touch wheel (the "oversized, rotating circle") is different. "Innovative" in this case equals unfamiliar and new. It must be explained. This, by itself, is an advantage that must be credited to the Dell DJ. It may not be easier to use, but it's easier to sell.

iPod users know the touch wheel is actually superior to a mouse-like scroll wheel in at least one important way: you can scroll through 4,000 songs without lifting your finger off the wheel. On the Dell DJ, scrolling through 4,000 songs will go like this: scroll, lift, scroll, lift, scroll, lift, (repeat).

Fortunately for Dell, you must experience the iPod to understand this important difference. Meanwhile, the mouse-like scroll wheel is _familiar._ People understand how it works. They've probably used a scroll wheel. Dell wins by being familiar.

This is a classic Apple problem, by the way. Their products may be better, but they're better in subtle ways -- ways you discover best by using them. Meanwhile, competitors are selling products that are worse in subtle ways -- ways that users will never know about unless they experience a better product.

Dell DJ owners will eventually figure out that it's a pain to scroll through their music library using the scroll wheel. However, they will never know that the iPod is better unless they use an iPod.

Better products -- especially innovative products -- require more explanation. If you want to sell people a solution, you must first convince them that there's a problem _and_ that it's important to fix the problem.

SMc


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Vertigogo - you were much too kind. I would have called her out a touch more. 

in fact, I may send a note myself. I'll wait another day or so...

h!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Seems that the world is out to "get" the iPod. Fortunately, unlike most other Apple products, the iPod has hit too many bullseyes to be casually dismissed. I even read a review of the MuVo (?) in the South China Times today (on a plane to Kuala Lumpur where I'm now in the airport, using Airport to send this for free) that kept comparing the poor thing to an iPod. It, of course, failed, in that comparison.

The Dell DJ is badge engineered (like most Dell stuff). There's a great quote from Steve Jobs in the New York Times iPod article about Michael Dell trying to dance - it's not pretty!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I dug through all her Star columns, yesterday. Turns out that she WORKED AT MICROSOFT before joining the Star. One of her columns mentions this, but I also just found this dilly of a guest rant column she did on somebody's Geocities website  (the bunny suit doesn't help). A Geocities page. How embarrassing.

Er... back at her respectable day gig, she's been a shill for PCs ever since she started with the Star. How can something as revolutionary as the iTunes Music Store NOT be covered by a technology columnist for a major urban newspaper? She can GUSH about MSN 8.0 with a couple of frozen MSN butterflies on Bay Street, but not have any comment about Bono calling Steve Jobs "the Dalai Lama of Integration". I'd say that any day Bono willingly kisses corporate ass is newsworthy. Maybe Rachel wasn't important enough a journalist to be invited?  

By the way, she misspelled Prime Minister Jean Chrétien's last name in this column title: "Chritien urges business integrity". Maybe if she used Mac OS X, the system-wide spell-checker would have caught that?

Regardless of all this, I believe that columnists -- even "opinion columnists" -- who focus on technology for a mainstream publication (as in NOT PC Mag, PC World, MacWorld, Mac Addict etc.) should be A LOT MORE objective and open-minded; seeing the good and bad in ALL platforms and technologies; not just the one they happen to personally favour.

Shall we send that picture of her in the bunny suit to the newsroom?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macaholic:
Chief, you need to send your post to her... seriously. I love it!









I think everyone who as an issue with her obviously biased opinion should e-mail her and CC the editor.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL Manny!

Well, I gotta confess that I think my post is a little puerile for an actual submission to her superiors


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn, I'll send the link to your post if you don't


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL!

Actually... is that a TiBook she's holding??


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Looks like it's been removed... I wonder why?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

mannyp - I haven't seen anything removed, which article are you referring to?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's still there -- now. it was gone for a bit. Maybe Geocities was swichng servers, or something?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The pic went missing for an hour or so...


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

> Whoever gets a Dell DJ, _deserves to have one._


I Have to agree with that one! I think the DJ looks horrible compared to the sleekness of the iPod. And I don't know many people that would like scroll through 1000 plus songs with a mouse weel. The iPod "non moving wheel"(which I love) works way better than any mouse scroller.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow...

I'm with Manny P on this one. She's got to catch another blasting, and the MS thing needs to be brought up. Macaholic, are you sure about the previous place of employment??? I want to use that in my letter to the editor. 

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ohenri, acccording to her rant at the Geocities page,

"At Microsoft in Seattle, where I worked in the 1990s".

Also, you can dig through her Star columns to find a reference to the Star haavng OLD computers and typewriters when she first started there. They later got new PCs. I don't remember the title of the column, but it was there, too


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

For what it's worth, not every former Microsoft employee hates Macs. Heck, some of us even like them!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I believe you, jfpoole. I would hope that everybody in the MBU loves Macs at the very least. But things have really seemed to slow down there, ever since Kevin Browne left the helm. We got an Entourage patch for Exchange compatibility and we got a new version of WMP -- which STILL SUCKS! And, they drop IE support. So... what's left? They better be working on a kickass update to Office. Speeding it up would be great at the very least. Office/Mac is pitifully slow, when compared to Appleworks. I tested a search and replace between the two in a 70,000 word document. Appleworks was TEN TIMES FASTER.


----------



## rtwo (Dec 3, 2003)

Actuallly, the bunny suit article was for the Toronto Star. The geocities Web site just chose to post it for whatever reason.
And that MSN article: if you read it all you'll note I slag MS repeatadly -- for not filtering out their own spam with their anti-spam software and for being stupid enough to send idiots out in butterfly suits in the middle of the Canadian winter.

But to answer the big question: I was not paid off by Dell or Microsoft or anyone else for that matter.

Gift guides are, obviously, biased. I choose the gifts based on the things that I feel are noteworthy. An unbiased gift guide would merely be a listing of all possible products. I believe that is best left to catalogues. The guide supposed to be based on a reporter's opinion, because they've had the opportunity to test out new products.

Let me try to explain my feelings about the iPod further and why they changed. When I first demo'd the iPod for that old gift guide it was impressive. There also weren't a lot of alternatives back then -- it was breaking new ground. I found the scroll wheel innovative, but a bit awkward. Still, I thought, it'll get better. When I recently demo'd the Dell DJ, I realized just how awkward the iPod really was. It's completely a matter of personal preference of course, which is why I suggested it for those who aren't keen on Apple devices.

I'm truly sorry you were offended by my opinion. I like many Apple products myself and use them all the time. I'm just not so keen on the iPod, now that there are other alternatives. Maybe I'm in the minority on this issue. I respect your opinion to enjoy your iPod. I guess I just choose to think different.

As for my previous employer: yep, I worked as a reporter for MSNBC on Microsoft campus for about 2.5 years. Then I left and came to the Star. It's certainly not a secret. I had issues with MS, which is why I left. But if you look at my track record, you'll see I slag MS just as often as I praise them. I try to take things on a case by case basis. I'm not the kind of person that likes of dislikes something just because of the brand.

Off the top of my head, there's this rant where I take Gates to task for thinking we're all too stupid to realize his "new" ideas are really rather old. 

click here to read 

[edit ehMax to shorten URL link]

[ December 03, 2003, 11:01 PM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rtwo typed:


> When I recently demo'd the Dell DJ, I realized just how awkward the iPod really was. It's completely a matter of personal preference of course, which is why I suggested it for those who aren't keen on Apple devices.


To me, this doesn't make much sense. Having used a scroll wheel on a mouse which is similar to the Dell's player and the iPod wheel, the wheel may be different at first, but seemed much easier to use. It's outside my box of thinking, and I'm really trying to understand it, but I'm not.  

Although in the article, it isn't very clear that you are suggesting if you aren't keen on Apple's devices. I think if you had added another sentence along the lines of; "Following Apple's iPod, Dell released the Dell DJ, which is [insert product comparasion]." Or basically, if you don't like Apple or prefer more traditional and conventional methods, the Dell DJ might be suited for you. It gives both products, which for some people are very even on par, (others believe one is hell spawn, the other the best since sliced bread) more or less an even coverage. Both leave without any black eyes or looking down on either.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I respect you having the guts to come in here, Rachel! Looking over your columns, you certainly have criticized MS in the past. you also, however, have given short shrift to Apple's efforts. Apple's year-and-a-half effort to wake up the recording industry and get them on-board the iTunes Music Store is a MAJOR turn of events in the internet world. Time Magazine calls it The Invention Of The Year, and Napster, buymusic.com and all the others have either revamped their previously failed models or are brand new efforts -- all largely based on what Apple established. It's not a stretch to think that this is a greater event than MSN 8, yet you have not mentioned it at all in your columns. Nor have I found any mention of the major change that is Mac OS X -- especially given the hellish XPerience the majority of computer users have lived through, with security and virus breaches occurring more than ever since XP came out.

I would bet that more people would WANT options to how they compute, if they only felt more safe in moving AWAY from Microsoft. From what I see, such concerns are largely perceptual, rather than practical. Aside from proprietary business software and the needs of the HARDCORE gamer, much of what most people do with a PC can be well served on a Mac. Yet, MS has a HUGE HOLD on mind-share. Most people will research how much PC they can put in their car trunk for how little, yet give NO THOUGHT to the OS and design of the applications they'll be using EVERY DAY. This, the OS and quality of application design, is far more important to day-to-day use than is getting that cheapo PC bundle at Costco that saved you maybe $150.00 ONE DAY. Also, notice that my above point had NOTHING to do with how cute or cool Macs look like. I'd be just as happy running the latest and greatest of Apple's OS and mac software on a beige box as I am running them on my four year old G4/450. Its what's inside that counts. And yes; I am running Apple's latest and greatest technologies on a 450MHz processor. Comfortably.

What does all this have to do with you, you ask?

I think a healthy-minded tech columnist SHOULD try to think beyond their own bias and be supportive of technical diversity. It is really easy to just think the default of "only MS matters". But there are excellent options available for people if they only knew the truth and felt comfortable walking beyond the Shadow of Microsoft.

Am I off-base with this point? Is it your job to peel eyeballs open? I'd like to think that any columnist would strive for a greater sense of vision. But, your comment of "The Dell DJ 20 Digital Jukebox is the MP3 player for music aficionados who aren't fans of the big Apple" is an interesting one. Why support such attitudes, when you could have merely said that "the Dell is a solid option to Apple's iPod", or something. I see Apple's biggest problem as being one of perception, and comments such as yours don't help in dispelling misperceptions. I would expect such a comment from PC Mag or PC World -- or likewise from MacWorld or Mac Addict magazines. But, the Toronto Star is a mainstream publication. It disappoints me when I see bias like this at play in such publications (you're not the only one).

back to the specifics of your comments on the Dell device, you state, "Various repeat and shuffle features are available on the Dell DJ, as well as equalization settings for different kinds of music. Sort your tunes by album, artist or genre." Certainly, you must know that the iPod does this as well. Yet, you fail to say "both the Dell and iPod...". That seems unbalanced to me. Now, saying that "You can also use the (Dell) device as an audio recorder; The built-in microphone records with surprisingly good sound quality" is an extremely valid point over the iPod (despite there now being a Belkin add-on --which costs more -- that allows the iPod to do this as well). No, it's a good point for the Dell, but the iPod also syncs not only MP3 files, but appointments, notes, address contact records, ebooks and more. The iPod seems to be much more flexible in terms of data storage, yet you ignore these features in order to pump the Dell device. Maybe your readers deserve to be better informed? It wouldn't have made the paragraph much longer.


----------



## rtwo (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Macaholic. You make two good points above:
1) Star reporters -- including myself -- don't write about Apple enough. We tend to leave almost ALL of the articles on Apple Computers up to the wire services because in large part Apple doesn't make a lot of "in Canada" announcements and so it's often better left to a Reuters or Associated Press person who's on the scene. But that's a bit of a cop-out because we do write lots about MS (often negative) and it isn't only when they are physically here.
While my role at the Star has changed a lot in the last year -- I now mostly write a science column and do very little day-to-day news -- I'm going to make a REAL EFFORT to pitch more stories about Apple in the new year. It will be my work-related New Year's resolution, in fact.
2) I could have done a better job of making it clear that the Dell DJ and the iPod both have lots of those functions and that, in fact, the iPod also does several other things too. You never get everything you want into any article, but that's not an excuse not to try.
I don't expect any of you to like me, just believe me when I say that I wasn't bought off. I'm actually a pretty nice, fair minded person who occassionally screws up.
You can all go back to hating me now! 
Rachel


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I highly doubt anyone here hated you, although many really did not like your article. It had flaws, and the evidence for an agenda or something similar can be quite convincing.

My only suggestion to make your research on the products more apparent. You've used both products, but adding a few diplomatic sentences and a few sentences that show a little more in depth research into the product and background story can go a long way.

For me, that most often can make the difference between a bad opinion article and a good one. Or as they said in school, show some effort! (If you spent hours researching those gadgets, why not make it apparent that you are gathering the info, and giving it to the reader?) But that is just my personal opinion.

I still can't comprehend how the iPod controls are cryptic.  Though Sandy McMurray gives a good explanation, it's still a very foreign idea to me. Maybe as foreign as one button mice and the simplicity found in them to those who grew up on two button mice.


----------



## rtwo (Dec 3, 2003)

When I interviewed Englebart about a year ago he wigged out when I suggested that the one button mouse seemed superior! He originally wanted five big buttons on the mouse -- minimum. The only reason he wound up with less on his prototype is because the engineers who actually made the darn things said they didn't have time to add the buttons and that maybe they'd do it on the next version. Man, is he mad that mice today don't have five buttons!!!
As for whether or not people hate me, the really nasty email I got would suggest that Oh, yeah, the hatred was flowing. But that's alright. Part of having this job is getting publically ridiculed at times. And it keeps me on my toes.
If there's ever something specific you think I should write about, feel free to email me. Or you can just keep the hate mail flowin' to [email protected].

[ December 03, 2003, 05:24 PM: Message edited by: rtwo ]


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

rtwo - way to show your face. Points for doing so.

But as Chealion mentioned, there are many functions that the iPod can undertake that many do not know about readily, and how is a buying public supposed to find out about them when the tech reporter form the daily makes no mention of it?? Yes - you are bound by word count, but should also be bound by what you are: a reporter. Apple has historically been very clairvoyant in their design and product development (death of the floppy, Airport Networks - wifi, LCDs), and have made more than a music playback device in the iPod.

With that being said, you should hang out more - and pass this site address on to your creative staff and who ever else is on a Mac @ the Star.

Hell, you should do a short blurb on the site.  

H!


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Out of curiosity, has anyone here (besides Ms. Ross) used a Dell DJ? From what I've read lately, people seem pleased with the Dell DJ (even those who own an iPod), and it's piqued my curiosity. I'd like to get my hands on one and try it out (if only for a few minutes) and see just how bad (or how good) the interface actually is.

Maybe it's not the huge disaster we all thought it would be?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Wow! I'm amazed and impressed that we got the actual reporter in here!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey there, Rachel









Re, the "hate thing": We Mac fanatics can often be just that: fanatical! Many a columnist has written of the flamemail they've received from Mac hardcores. Although I have flamed a misguided journalist from time to time, I took a pass on you. I frankly figured it would be a fruitless effort... kind of an overall battleworn attitude I've developed, recently. Ironic, as you have responded wonderfully to this episode.

There are limits, though. Sometimes, a journalist really has it coming. Other times, however, we can be an overly sensitive bunch. I suppose that, given how insignificant the Mac platform's percentage appears (and quarterly market-share is not the same as installed user-base... and, what's bigger? 4% of today's user-base? Or, 10-15% of 1989's?), we see more in the platform than the acknowledgment it's given in the mainstream press. And, more than PC World or Mac Addict, it is publications such as the one you serve that reach The Masses. So, I'd say you have a more influential voice than any tech-centric publication columnist.

Just why the heck are we like this?? Proud underdogs? Counter-culture anti-conformists? FREAKS?! All of the above. You know though, just like the vast majority of PC users, the vast majority of Mac users about the globe DO NOT hang out at virtual joints like this, launching napalm at journalists and patting ourselves on the back. most mac users just USE their Mac, like the average joe PC user (except, e have zero virii and security breaches  ).

But, we also really see it as being a better solution than Windows -- in most situations. At the very least, it's a much better option than many people think, and it is REALLY HARD for The Masses to "think different" about how they use computers. Finding the cheapest PC they can is Priority One, yet Windows is a foregone conclusion. Meanwhile, it's not the PC they have to interact with, day after day; it's the software and OS that is far more pertinent. And, from virii to XP's overtly (and irritatingly) helpful (and therefore bloated) interface to registry problems and spy-ware, they live with this foregone conclusion every time they turn their PC on. Meanwhile, I believe that not since 1984 has there been as great a time to be a Mac user.

This post has gone on far too long, but one last anecdote for you:

My sister wanted to "switch" to an iMac. Her husband, long a corporate executive (but not involved in IT), thought it not a good idea for her to go Mac. As I was discussing it with him, trying to make him understand the platform's benefits, I was ALSO pointing out the downsides, particularly those of the iMac, such as a small L2 cache, no L3 cache or PCI slots -- but also that these were not of any concern for her mainstream needs. As I was telling him about these hardware issues, i distinctly saw his eyes glaze over. I stopped and said, "You don't know what a PCI slot is. Do you?" With a most uncomfortable expression on his face, he shrugged and confessed that he did not. And there you have it: this guy knew VIRTUALLY NOTHING about computers -- be they Mac or PC, but -- like a Pavlovian dog-- reacted EXACTLY the way he's been conditioned to through persistent immersion in Wintel. the kicker is that, in light of his own ignorance, he sought not to LEARN more; only to stick with the familiar ruts in the road -- as bumpy as they can be.

That's fairly typical. And, it is Apple's greatest challenge: overcoming dated misconceptions.

Anyhoo. I'll shut up now before I get flamed by the Mac brotherhood for being too damned gabby!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As you can see from ehMax's post, Rachel, it is those details that Apple sweats that we appreciate. We enjoy the results of their effort every time we use our computers. And, there are MANY things different between the Apple Comuter of 1991 and the Apple Computer of 2003. Hmm... maybe that could be your next column: Today's Apple Computer: not your father's bushel of Apples."  

ehMax, cut her a bit of slack. She's HERE, and that's pretty big of her to wade into the thick of it. I think we can make our points, sans the hot Apple Sauce.


----------



## rtwo (Dec 3, 2003)

Feh, I don't mind the hot Apple sauce. Like I said, it's a part of the job.
Some guy called me a "meatball head" in an email and man, that had me laughing for hours. I felt like I was in a Charlie Brown cartoon.
Incidentally, if anyone wants a free copy of Norton SystemWorks 3.0 for the Mac let me know and I'll mail it out to you. It's on my list of "stuff I have to give away" this week.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Free Stuff?? I'm in!! PM me when you get the chance.  

You should post some of the feedback/letters you received... I would love to read'em. 

H!


----------



## RubberGorilla (Jul 31, 2003)

macaholic, why are you so upset that she hasn't written about the iTunes Music Store? Have I missed something? Is it now available in Canada?

I'm sure she found much more relevant issues to write about. If Apple brings the iTMS to Canada I'm sure she'd write about it, but until then it's a waste of column space.

"here's this really cool way to buy music online. Oh by the way being in Canada means you can't use it".

I would blame Apple for her not writing about it, not her.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... kudos to Rachel for coming here on ehMac and posting her thoughts.







Yes, I am pissed at you for saying, "But Dell's simple user interface makes the iPod seem silly, if not altogether cryptic."

That's a low blow to Apple and the iPod. The seamless touch-wheel (which prevents dust and crap from getting in your player) is much better and easier to scroll through a large library. Spin slowly, and you scroll through your library slowly. Spin fast, and you'll zip through your library. The speed at which you scroll is exactly proportionate to how fast you spin. It's a much better, and simpler way of navigating through your music. Which is important when your talking about browsing through thousands of songs. 

Like all Apple products, the greatness about the iPod is the devil in the details. But like always, a company like Dell just copies much from Apple and makes it _okay_, makes it a bit cheaper ala Walmart and therefore many consider it a better product. 

Well, this may be one time as Steve says, in which the better product WILL win. 

Sure the DJ let's you take voice notes. Want to put those voice notes on your computer? Sorry, can't do it! With the iPod, you plug it into your dock (which the DJ doesn't have), and it automatically syncs (which the DJ can't do) and categorizes your voice notes in iTunes. It automatically names them by when you created the notes as well. 

With your one sentence about the silly, cryptic interface (which you used to think was "a truly intuitive interface) you dismiss the iPod to all people reading the article considering a digital music player. No mention that the Dell DJ has a smaller LCD display, is larger in size and heavier, needs an additional AC adapter to charge it because USB can't power the device unlike FireWire, can't use the much lauded iTunes Music Store, no address book or contact PIM function and integration with iSync, no text files, no games, no downloading of pictures from digital camera memory cards etc..

And never mind getting into the visceral sense of the iPod and how sleek and cool it looks and how very dull and Dellish the DJ looks. 

Ugh... I sound like I'm Mac vs PC debating!







Nooooo!

Alas, maybe I am wrong. Maybe Apple shouldn't care as much about the little details in their products and just make the damn things cheap.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Point taken, Rubbergorilla. The web and the trends that spring from it are universal, however. Also, the efficient manner with whoich iTMSD integrates with iTunes the spftware is indicative of Apple's focus on ease of use. That ccounts towards the mac platform as a whole.

I have read articles about the iTMS from the UK and other foreign lands, as the iTMS is a significant tectonic shift in music retailing. Prior to iTMS, online music retailing was a resounding failure, with the labels putting their interest$ above their customers. Despite the iTMS not currently being available in Canada, you can still use iTunes to access it and see how well integrated it is with all the other functions of iTunes. It is just too easy to be tweaking a playlist, striking upon the notion of adding another song to the list and having it purchased, downloaded and added to that playlist -- probably within two minutes (if you have broadband and KNOW the song you want). The integration is seamless and, from what I have read out there, better than Pressplay's and Napster's v.2's proprietary jukeboxes -- and WAY superior to buymusic.com's (and others') browser-based approach.

The iTMS has other unique and effective attributes, such as gift certificates AND a monthly allowance feature for parents to purchase a set amount of iTMS buying dollars that their creditcardless kiddies can consume with. Very slick! Very smart. And very aware of the realities that they're dealing with.

Also, the impact of Apple's ground-breaking fair use rights are obvious.

Although I think Time Magazine went over the top with its recognition of the iTMS (I think that there are more meaningful inventions than a better music-buying mousetrap to advance humanity), Apple DID turn tthe internet and retailing world on its ear, and everybody's trying to march to the beat of the iTunes drum!

Sorry about the GUSH of aural cliches, there!  

In any case, there is NOW a Canadian onlne music service (forget the name, though). Now, Rachel can't take our pre-requested column subjects and trynto fullfill them all (not that she should, anyway), but I donlt think she made mention of this blip on the Canadian online radar.


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

Rachel...for God's sake - USE YOUR SPELLCHECK! Oh, the humanity!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Er... I just re-read her posts and found only one spelling error and one missing word in a sentence. not bad for stream-of-consciousness forum posting... but, on the other hand, she IS a journalist.

But, OS X's system-wide spell checker would have caught it.  Maybe she wasn't using a Mac?  

(tough week for Rachel!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Check out the picture of the Dell DJ and the iPod on this CBS website http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/12/03/scitech/pcanswer/main586677.shtml When you enlarge the pic, it gets even worse for the iPod. My doxie could have taken a better picture of this MP3 player side-by-side.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! Pretty poor, there. Can't believe that that picture made it past the editor!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Unless of course there is a (conscious or unconscious) bias in favour of the DJ contraption.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, when you read the article, your comment makes some sense. The pic of the Dell had a clear view of everything that was visable on the face, but the iPod was a blur......much like his views about these products now.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

And they use a picture of an old gen iPod whereas the Dell is on with a crystal clear display and cool blue backlight. Where's my orange buttons?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jonmon, to be honest, this is how my vision seems these days, so I would not have been able to see the difference between the various versions. Sadly, he wrote that he liked the first gen, loved the second gen, and had issues with the current generation of iPod.


----------

